# أسباب توقف عداد الكيلو متر؟؟؟؟



## ابو ربحي (26 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الاخوة الزملاء المهندسين والفنيين الكرام لربما واجهتكم هذه المشكلة التي واجهتني مع احدى السيارات وهي في سيارة من نوع أوبل/استرا/ديزل/1998 حيث ان عداد الكيلو متر توقف بشكل فجائي .. وقبلها بيومين توقف عداد الrbm يعني اول شي توقف عداد rbm وبعدها بيومين فصل عداد الكيلو متر فجأة أثناء السير بالسيارة .. الاخوة الذين واجهوا هذه المشكلة ما حلها لديكم؟؟ علماً بأن العداد الكتروني 
ما هي الإجراءات التي يمكنني عملها في هذه الحالة؟؟
دمتم في رعاية الرحمن


----------



## ابو ربحي (27 نوفمبر 2010)

اين الاخوة؟؟ لربما احدكم تعرض لمثل هذا العطل اخواني !!


----------



## saaddd (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ربما يكون المسنن الموجوج على علبة السرعات مهترء


فهو ينقل الدوران لشريط العداد


----------



## ابو ربحي (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي saaddd ولكن ما ذكرته اخي ينطبق في حالة ان السيارة عدادها موصل ميكانيكاً مع عداد الكيلو متر.
حياك الباري أخي على مشاركتك


----------



## FAOUZI 1 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله االرحمن الرحيم اخى العزيز المشكلة السيارة اوبل موجودة فى تبلوه العداد الماشرات انشاء الله


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (30 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم راجع علبه الفيوز بلسياره وسوف تري ان شاء الله فيزه قد تحتاج الي تغير


----------



## ابو ربحي (1 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك العزيز faouzi 1 واخي احمد على مساهمتكم الطيبة في ايجاد الحل.
تم حل المشكلة اخواني ولامانة العلم تم حلها وذلك بتنظيف وصلات " الفيش" الموصلة في العداد حيث يجب فك العداد ومن ثم تنظيف الوصلات.
بارك الله فيكم اخواني الاعزاء على دعمكم للموضوع بحلولكم الطيبة ودمتم في رعاية الله.


----------



## سرمد123 (1 يناير 2011)

نفس المشكلة معي سيارتي أوميغا 1991 ولكن عداد السرعة لا يعد (عداد عادي وليس ألكتروني) أما عداد الrpm فهو يعمل ذهب للكهربائي فقال لي (دشلي القير يجب تبديله باللهجة العراقية) أرجو المساعدة منكم أخواني مهندسي السيارات


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (17 مارس 2014)

لدي سيارةاوبل اوميكا2001 عداد الكيلو متر لايعمل ومصباحي Tc و ABS متوهجان ، يعمل العداد عندما ينطفيء مصباحي الـ Tc و ABS ارجوالمساعدة


----------

